# eLeaf iStick 100W Box Mod



## Chukin'Vape (2/8/15)

So i've watched a couple of reviews on this device, and the feedback is great for where it is priced. I would like to know your take on this device, who's importing it - and at what price will it retail. 

Thanks for your comments.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> So i've watched a couple of reviews on this device, and the feedback is great for where it is priced. I would like to know your take on this device, who's importing it - and at what price will it retail.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> View attachment 32606


Chuckin'Vape,I've seen it on many sites at $28.00 How can you go wrong? If some one told us even a yr.ago 100w for this price we would have laughed.I might have to get one on principle.p.s. is it dual 18650?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Chuckin'Vape,I've seen it on many sites at $28.00 How can you go wrong? If some one told us even a yr.ago 100w for this price we would have laughed.I might have to get one on principle.p.s. is it dual 18650?



You are so right, based on price - its almost unbelievable. And Phil Busardo gave it thumbs up, and I trust his advice - he has saved me from a great deal of bad quality devices out there. 

How lekke is it that you can charge your batteries in the mod!!!! I bloody hope these mods get here quick. 




I've been looking at the TC Mods for some time now - and they are great, but i'm so worried about the Nickel wire scare - I cant deny or challenge what this oke's says. But I need more information before I go TC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> You are so right, based on price - its almost unbelievable. And Phil Busardo gave it thumbs up, and I trust his advice - he has saved me from a great deal of bad quality devices out there.
> 
> How lekke is it that you can charge your batteries in the mod!!!! I bloody hope these mods get here quick.
> 
> ...



I'm sure they'll be in S.A. soon. I'm doing t.c. but I share those fears also, but I have read rebuttals though,this is why I'm trying titanium. I still use my conventional mods as much, they give a different but enjoyable vape. Have you seen the eleaf 40w t.c.?$26.00 is that nuts or what?


----------



## method1 (2/8/15)

I've got the 50w which is a great little mod - also interested in trying something different / upgrading but don't see the point in so much power, I haven't had a wick that can take more than 36w in the billow v2 so far, same with the atlantis - and it starts getting too warm for my tastes anyway. What's the deal with all that power, geared more towards drippers than RTA style?


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

method1 said:


> I've got the 50w which is a great little mod - also interested in trying something different / upgrading but don't see the point in so much power, I haven't had a wick that can take more than 36w in the billow v2 so far, same with the atlantis - and it starts getting too warm for my tastes anyway. What's the deal with all that power, geared more towards drippers than RTA style?


I used to think the same.now I have a 220w mod, hardly ever go near that but it's cool to know I can.Plus w/multi batteries you can vape for long periods w/o recharging.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/8/15)

method1 said:


> I've got the 50w which is a great little mod - also interested in trying something different / upgrading but don't see the point in so much power, I haven't had a wick that can take more than 36w in the billow v2 so far, same with the atlantis - and it starts getting too warm for my tastes anyway. What's the deal with all that power, geared more towards drippers than RTA style?



Bro, nobody can really give you / me a solid answer for the high wattage debacle. I know that indoorsmokers will release a end to end video on TC pretty soon on youtube. I'll send you the link so that we can investigate the facts.


----------



## Vapordude (28/8/15)

Seen a bunch of reviews on youtube about the iStick 100W, was pretty impressed with how cleanly built and put together it is.
Before the Eleaf I was thinking of going for the Kangertech starter kit (maxed out at 50w which is not bad at all, R1150 for the kit)...but then when you see a device for 400 bucks cheaper and DOUBLE the wattage...what a bargain!

At home was sitting my Velocity RDA and was especially eager to test it out on the new device...but one of my mates just
started vaping too, so the thing wasn't even opened and I gave that to him as a gift to get him going on his journey.

I had the feeling the Kangertech Subtank Mini would be a good choice, so I went through to Vapeking and attached it to my (atomizerless) iStick...and H-O-L-Y SHIT, what a combo that was. *Chucking* vaper!
Warm, dense and flavourful clouds...Spent a good 30 minutes testing the two.

Used the already attached 0.5HM coil at 30W, aw man I tell you...work together like a dream.
Subtank Mini just looks awesome on this thing.

As far as the range at how much it can do, perspective wize;

Vape at work (throughout 8 hour days) and at home for another hour.
*3 DAYS* and still going strong, very cool it takes dual 18650's, honestly didn't expect this thing to keep up for this long. Guess it all varies to how you use it essentially.








Can't really say anything negative about this thing, apart from the fact the chrome bit at the top is a fingerprint magnet.
Other than that, it just does it what it has to!

Retails at Vapeking currently @ R800.

Hope that's given you some perspective!

V.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (29/8/15)

Vapordude said:


> Seen a bunch of reviews on youtube about the iStick 100W, was pretty impressed with how cleanly built and put together it is.
> Before the Eleaf I was thinking of going for the Kangertech starter kit (maxed out at 50w which is not bad at all, R1150 for the kit)...but then when you see a device for 400 bucks cheaper and DOUBLE the wattage...what a bargain!
> 
> At home was sitting my Velocity RDA and was especially eager to test it out on the new device...but one of my mates just
> ...


You did good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (3/9/15)

Hey Everyone,

So, i love this mod!
Cheap, and lots of power plus good battery life.

But mine is ratling like a snake rather badly.

I have howerver fixed it, and now it feels really good to use!
If anyone has the same problem, and wants to know how to sort it out i can help.
But be aware, warranty might not apply after.

The inside is super simple! And quite robust to my suprise.


----------



## Vapordude (3/9/15)

MunG where is your rattling noise coming from?


----------



## MunG (3/9/15)

Buttons, and also there is a piece ment to keep everything 
In place, but was sliding around inside, nothing super major.
Simple to fix.


----------



## capetocuba (3/9/15)

Good stuff, mine's just left JIMC and on its way to meeee


----------



## Vapordude (3/9/15)

Ah ok then, aslong as it vapes and doesn't explode it's pretty much a win hehe. 

Looking forward to the w.e tho, will be a really chilled day I reckon


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

MunG said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So, i love this mod!
> Cheap, and lots of power plus good battery life.
> ...


@MunG sometimes if your tank or atty isn't screwed in enough I find I hear a "rattle" in some mods.I'll probably get one of these at some point, it's too good a deal to resist.imo


----------



## MunG (5/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @MunG sometimes if your tank or atty isn't screwed in enough I find I hear a "rattle" in some mods.I'll probably get one of these at some point, it's too good a deal to resist.imo



@kev mac Its definitely not as a lose atty, that I can assure you, Like I said, I opened and fixed it permanently
and still Loving it !

Also, the silicone cover will do the trick on sorting out button rattles.


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (5/9/15)

Looks like a very nice device!


----------

